# Hacks on the loose!



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Slab is all ready for tile! Got some good pics before the clean up. Thanks Labor Ready!


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Is the GC paying you or the business owner? That GC sounds like a guy headed for bankruptcy.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Are the Hacks going to stick around to watch and learn...:laughing:

I'm sure they probably left town :scooter:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Is the GC paying you or the business owner? That GC sounds like a guy headed for bankruptcy.


Craig has done alot of the 5 Guys chains and knows all aspects of exactly how the store has to be done correctly. I think the GC should be canned and just have Craig there to finish the deal, complete.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

this must be contagious, I just looked at a job at a customer's house. 700 ft of 17" x 30" porcelain. half of it is down. stepped all over the place. then the guy goes and pours SLC and thats higher then the tile now! off the job he goes. in we come. fun fun.


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Is the GC paying you or the business owner?


The GC is paying me. The tile company only got a first draw. The 2nd draw is all coming to me.:thumbup:

Now here's the real funny part....one of the owners of the tile company also has a HVAC company that's also doing work in this store! Im taking part of his second draw also!:laughing:




Tech Dawg said:


> Are the Hacks going to stick around to watch and learn


They came today to pick up their tools.3 of them. That made for a uncomfortable situation! Richy started hitting on them...Todd will understand and get and laugh at that one!:biggrin:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> The GC is paying me. The tile company only got a first draw. The 2nd draw is all coming to me.:thumbup:
> 
> Now here's the real funny part....one of the owners of the tile company also has a HVAC company that's also doing work in this store! Im taking part of his second draw also!:laughing:
> 
> They came today to pick up their tools.3 of them. That made for a uncomfortable situation! Richy started hitting on them...Todd will understand and get and laugh at that one!:biggrin:


:laughing::laughing::lol:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

SLC poured last night 35 50# bags...1000ft set today!:thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> SLC poured last night 35 50# bags...1000ft set today!:thumbup:


Now that looks like a tile floor :rockon:


----------



## Aaron Tritt (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you do an area that big with a paddle and a bucket one bag at a time? Or did you bring in a bigger operation?

Sometimes I find it easier to at a minimum mix a couple of buckets at a time to reduce the edge between pours...

1000 a day sounds good to me. We might get that much down this week (custom residential though)


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I am too late. I made these peel n stick thinset biscuits I was going to send to you..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I am too late. I made these peel n stick thinset biscuits I was going to send to you..


Now that's funny :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Now that's funny :laughing:


I made that just for this thread..


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Aaron Tritt said:


> Did you do an area that big with a paddle and a bucket one bag at a time? Or did you bring in a bigger operation?
> 
> Sometimes I find it easier to at a minimum mix a couple of buckets at a time to reduce the edge between pours...
> 
> 1000 a day sounds good to me. We might get that much down this week (custom residential though)


 Usually sand in SLC sets very quick, one can see if holds the bucket more than 4 min or so, the bottom is gets really thick. The best way, IMO, is 2 guys mixing a bucket each and constantly feeding me with SLC from very nearby mixing station.That way I just keep pouring it and connect and help leveling with squeegee.


Craig, it really looks professional...I've been there when the other guys were leaving, not easy situation!!


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

astor said:


> Usually sand in SLC sets very quick, one can see if holds the bucket more than 4 min or so, the bottom is gets really thick. The best way, IMO, is 2 guys mixing a bucket each and constantly feeding me with SLC from very nearby mixing station.That way I just keep pouring it and connect and help leveling with squeegee.


That's the way to do it. Nice advice!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's the way to do it. Nice advice!


Nope, thinset biscuits.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nope, thinset biscuits.


Prefer thinset crackers!!:thumbup1::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

astor said:


> Prefer thinset crackers!!:thumbup1::laughing::laughing::laughing:


Anything over 4" is a biscuit..


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

:bangin: oops, in that case more like a cake to me....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I made these peel n stick thinset biscuits I was going to send to you..


:clap:



astor said:


> Usually sand in SLC sets very quick, one can see if holds the bucket more than 4 min or so, the bottom is gets really thick. The best way, IMO, is 2 guys mixing a bucket each and constantly feeding me with SLC from very nearby mixing station.That way I just keep pouring it and connect and help leveling with squeegee.


Thats the way it was done...2 guys mixing...i was manning the squeegee.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Evan1968 said:


> They really had no clue how to install and it got to the point they just wanted to get the tile in and hoped it passed.
> 
> Yeah...how did that work out for them? :whistling
> 
> I really dont want to post the company name here but if anyone is really interested...PM me! Tile is not the only thing they do. They have a website!:whistling


They have a website? And do other stuff?? :laughing:
Are they called, Hack-of-all-Trades? :lol:


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

Who did the wall tiles?


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Astor said:


> Who did the wall tiles?


They completed 90% of the wall tile. We fixed 30% of that and finished the last 10% they didn't.

Did ya follow me on that one?:blink:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

so you did 37% of the total tiles! lol


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

ISM37 said:


> so you did 37% of the total tiles! lol


Probably around that, if not more... Id say (based on our phone conversation) Dollar-for-Dollar, Craig made more than originally quoted and lost :laughing:
Did they learn a lesson? Who knows :blink:


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I just went by what he said. 30% of the 90% and other 10% and voila!. either way. looks like he fixed a major F up!


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> made more than originally quoted and lost


Got that right! :thumbsup:


----------



## Evan1968 (Dec 5, 2010)

Final update on the *Hack-a-Palooza* in NJ.

We had our contracted work(main floor and base) completed by 10am on Tuesday. The owner of tile company begged and pleaded with the GC to allow them to finish any tile work that was left in the store with a new crew after we were done with our work.

The project manager for the GC agreed to his request and stated that the new crew *must* be on site at 10am on _Tuesday_ to finish the work(wall tile,bull nose,grouting) because that's when we were to be done.

The new crew shows up on _Wednesday _at 10am. The excuse was that the owner was sure the main floor would not be completed by us so they could do their work.:laughing::laughing::laughing: They were booted off and we were instructed to finish with a open contract.:thumbup1::thumbup1:

2 guys finished all the work today and my hand went deeper into the pocket of the Hack! 

My guys drove home with full pockets and I almost drove home with a new truck this week!

Hope everyone enjoyed my adventure!


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nice, keep that one in the "you won't believe this" file.

The fact that the GC tried getting the original crew to finish is a joke. And saying that you wouldn't be done with the floor is hystrical, considering you were the one that fixed their poor attempt of tiling.


----------

